# svn setting



## Xaver (Dec 29, 2011)

I install svn from ports, set up this by non official manual. Try to:

```
svn checkout svn://localhost/repos
Checked out revision 0.
```
Now I want to open my svn port. Zenmap tells me that port is closed. I try to write in inetd something about svn, but the svn start independently of inetd. How to open svn port?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2011)

svn(1) from devel/subversion is a _client_ not a _server_.


----------



## Xaver (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry for that newbie quiestion =)


----------



## Xaver (Jan 10, 2012)

Where can I get the manual for creating svn server? I get manual where also Apache, MySQL, Trac installed. But why? I want to work with svn using Tortoisesvn. Is this what I need anything other than SVN server?


----------



## Alt (Jan 10, 2012)

Xaver said:
			
		

> Now I want to open my svn port. Zenmap tells me that port is closed. I try to write in inetd something about svn, but the svn start independently of inetd. How to open svn port?


Put this in /etc/rc.conf:

```
svnserve_enable="YES"
#Optional lines
svnserve_flags="-d --listen-port=1234"
svnserve_user="www"
svnserve_data="/store/svn/"
```
And start daemon with /usr/local/etc/rc.d/svnserve start
So, SVN can work with apache (webdav) or standalone daemon (svnserve).


----------



## Xaver (Jan 10, 2012)

I have these lines, I reset server, /usr/local/etc/rc.d/svnserve is started, but Zenmap tells me that port is closed.


----------



## Alt (Jan 10, 2012)

What is zenmap? xD
Try to look port from console:
	
	



```
sockstat -ln4
```


----------



## Xaver (Jan 11, 2012)

zenmap - port scanner for Windows. 
I have no -ln4 key for sockstat. 

```
sockstat -l
svn    svnserve    790    4    tcp6    *:3690    *:*
```


----------



## Alt (Jan 14, 2012)

So its opened but can be filtered with firewall


----------

